# SALEEN S7: Goes For a Cruise... Inside MALL!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

B A N A N A S!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgpjjfUd9aA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## quarterto8 (Mar 24, 2009)

such a beauty! sits so low to the ground. saw this only once near north jersey and my mouth dropped!


----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

quarterto8 said:


> such a beauty! sits so low to the ground. saw this only once near north jersey and my mouth dropped!


Not only was it how low it was that was surprising but how long. I actually saw this one in person while visiting this mall about 2-3 weeks ago. Had a price tag of $484k...amazing vehicle.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not very drawn to that car. It real is too long, and its such a mut...part corvette/mustang/ferrari (refering to the styling cues).


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was hoping for some awesome tire-squeelin, cop chasin action...

Letdown indeed.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

bmw330pp said:


> I'm not very drawn to that car. It real is too long, and its such a mut...part corvette/mustang/ferrari (refering to the styling cues).


Agreed:thumbup:


----------



## allaboutrims (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great but one thing comes to mind when I see cars as low as that. HUMPS!! must take forever to get over a hump. I know this street nearby where there are like 6 humps. Wouldn't want to drive that there. lol


----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Stopped back by the mall (Tyson's II in Mclean, Va) again and they have on display now a Superleggera, Maserati Gran T convertible, & Ferrari California:


----------



## allaboutrims (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazing how deep the detail is on these cars. I wonder what they use. Or is the clear coat super thick that it appears like that?


----------

